# Filling the gas tank and spider eggs



## Flatbedford (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a general automotive advisory.
I have had trouble filling the fuel tank on 2 cars now, and fixed them both the same way. Both my current  '06 Ford Focus, and an '03 Subaru Forester that we no longer own developed problems with their fuel tanks. When filling, the pump would shot off automatically after only about .25 gallons. The Subaru was fixed under warranty, the explanation was spider eggs in the evaporative gas recovery system, which on most newer cars is a charcoal filled canister that traps fuel vapors as they are vented from the tank, was clogged with spider eggs. I thought the tech was full of crap and making some excuse for a poorly built car. A few years later, after the warranty period, we had the same problem again. I spent about an hour under the car following all the hoses and pipes  to and from the fuel tank. I removed some hoses and found one of them full of a sticky white glob. I removed what I figured was the mythical spider nest and put everything back together. The tank filled fine after that. My Ford started to have the same problem a few days ago. I removed what appeared to be a vent hose from the charcoal canister and believe it or not a spider came walking right out of it. On the Ford the eggs were actually in the pressure purge valve on the canister. Once I cleaned and replaced the valve, the car filled normally.
So, if you are having trouble filling the gas tank on a newer car, spend a few minutes looking under the car, and around the fuel tank for easily removable vent hoses and valves and check for spider nests before you spend the money to have somebody remove the nest for you.


----------



## nlittle (Oct 22, 2009)

This shut off was happening to me for the first time last week on my 2 year old truck.....guess I will be taking a look.  If I will be very grossed out!


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 22, 2009)

It's not that gross! It's kinda like sticky cotton. This is the time of year. I didn't even need tools to do it on the Ford. The Subaru was a little harder to get at.


----------



## nlittle (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL, yes I'm sure I can handle it.  Wonder how hard it will be on my Nissan Frontier.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 22, 2009)

Found this on google.
http://www.clubfrontier.org/forums/f8/gas-station-fillup-quirk-50949/index2.html
No mention of spider eggs. Maybe nobody checked yet?


----------



## TreePapa (Oct 22, 2009)

I wonder ... I've always had fill problems with my '94 Ferd Ranger. I just figgered it didn't like the new EPA-spec filll nozzels. Esp. since it doesn't happen all the time, but the newer the gas pump, the more likely I am to have problems. I have to fill at the slowest possible rate. I don't genearlly do my own mech. stuff anymore, but maybe I'll make an exception.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## nlittle (Oct 22, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Found this on google.
> http://www.clubfrontier.org/forums/f8/gas-station-fillup-quirk-50949/index2.html
> No mention of spider eggs. Maybe nobody checked yet?



Thanks!  I am still under warranty so if it continues I will have it checked next time I have service.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tip!  Weird symptoms, simple solution.


----------



## Czech (Oct 24, 2009)

Keep this in mind with your furnace and gas appliances, been on many calls where these get into ignitors, venturi tubes, etc. Home owners always thought we were pulling their legs until we'd pull them out of a gas line and show them. Really.


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 24, 2009)

GotzTheHotz said:
			
		

> Keep this in mind with your furnace and gas appliances, been on many calls where these get into ignitors, venturi tubes, etc. Home owners always thought we were pulling their legs until we'd pull them out of a gas line and show them. Really.


Great minds think alike but you beat me to it.  Yes I check my heater every fall after not running all summer.  So far so good.  Be safe.
Ed


----------

